# "Survivor" - Texas Style



## rabbithutch (Jul 29, 2012)

Due to the popularity of the "Survivor" shows, Texas is planning to do
one entitled:

"Survivor, Texas-Style!"
The lucky contestants will all start in Dallas, drive to Waco, Austin,
San Antonio, then over to Houston and down to Brownsville. They will
then proceed up to Del Rio, El Paso, Odessa, Midland, Lubbock, and
Amarillo. From there they will go on to Abilene and Fort Worth.
Finally back to Dallas.
Each contestant will be driving a pink Prius
with 13 bumper stickers which will read:
1 "I'm a Democrat"
2 "Amnesty for Illegals"
3 "I love the Dixie Chicks"
4 "Boycott Beef"
5 "I Voted for Obama"
6 "George Strait Sucks"
7 "Re-elect Obama in 2012"
8. "Vote Eric Holder Texas Governor"
9. "Rosie O’Donnell is Texas born"
10. "I love Obamacare and Chuck Schumer"
11. "Barney Frank is my hero"
12. "I side with Jane Fonda"
and the last sticker is…
13. "I'm here to confiscate your guns"
The first contestant to make it back to Dallas alive wins.
God Bless Texas and God Bless America!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2012)

Now, ya know that's gotta be just a whole lotta funny in my book!


----------

